# Caribbean Vacations Forums > The Rest of the French West Indies >  >  We will be traveling to les saintes this fall and would love to hear from any of you that may have some hotel reccomondations.......

## MartinS

We will be traveling to les saintes this fall and would love to hear from any of you that may have some hotel reccomondations.......

----------


## lloyd

Mand J
We've been there
I will send you a PM
L

----------


## StBartFan2

When you stay on Les Saintes it is important to remember that you cannot rent a car, and that you have to walk everywhere.  I would recommend Auberge Les Saintes.  Coveniently located, with a pleasant pool, and what many (including me)  consider the best restaurant on the island.  It is "quirky",the rooms brimming over with "Tsotzchas". The hotel is about a 20-30 minute walk from the nicest beach. There may be some places to stay that are as few as 10 minutes from beach.  

Les Saintes is a very pleasant, simple, low key, place to spend some time.  The "un-St.Bart" but like SBH has a French vibe.

Feel free to pm me should you have any questions.

----------

